# pics of walnutoak&cherry



## smitty12 (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a weekend to myself so I went crazy and milled all day Sat and Sunday. These trees were killed three years ago when I built a lake on my farm. The water is still relatively low due to drought last summer, so I took advantage of the thick Ice and milled them right on the lake. 

Milling is hard work. I really don't know how to work with wood very much. So I dont know why I enjoy it so much!!

Hopefully this will be worth it. 


smitty


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 18, 2007)

I see you still had your "site supervisor" to keep you in line.

Mark


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2007)

Good pics, nice crotch figure in a few of those. Do yourself a favor and trim the bark and sapwood off of them before you sticker them to dry. As soon as it gets warm the eggs laid in there will hatch and start munching on your wood. I know it's a pain in the a$$ to do if you mill through and through as you did, but you will be glad you did a year from now. Hate to see you go to all that work and then have the critters eat it all up.

thanks for posting the pics


----------



## JWO (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are nice pictures and love the way you can take that saw wherever you need it. One thing I didn’t know about having a band saw is you have to have so much equipment buildings, storage, kilns, tractors, and etcetera. I think you can also go places were we couldn’t go. smitty12 how long did it take you to cut 5 slabs? Again nice job and love the pictures.


----------



## smitty12 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing when I was cutting these. I'm glad I didnt buy a bandmill because working alone I would not save anytime after I moved all those trees around. Plus I wouldnt be able to get to them with the tractor anyway this time of year in the mud. Milling where the log lays is the way to go for me.

Thanks for the advice on the sapwood. I have an edger. I just haven't gotten around to drilling my bar for it yet.


----------



## smitty12 (Feb 19, 2007)

*How long*

forgot to answer your question. It took me about 2 -3 hours to cut those oak slabs counting bringing all the equipment down there etc.. There are a few other nice oaks and walnut sticking out of the ice. I hope I can get back out there before it melts but it's not looking good. Calling for 60 degrees by the end of the week.


On the one inch lumber is it better to use a table saw to edge or the chainsaw with edger attachement?

Thanks smitty


----------



## JWO (Feb 19, 2007)

Your CSM would come in handy here where we have maybe 50 trees that we can’t get to with a tractor. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 19, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## smitty12 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Csm*

sounds like a CSM would be good for you if you have 50 trees to chop up.


----------



## JWO (Feb 19, 2007)

You may be right and may do it after we get done with the oter trees.


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 19, 2007)

*Edging*

Cheapest way to edge these pieces is to put a straight edge on the board with a couple of clamps, and edge with a handheld circular saw.


----------



## smitty12 (Feb 19, 2007)

sometimes the obvious is the easiest. Wonder why I never think of the obvious??


----------



## dustytools (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Smitty. I really enjoyed them. Ill have to second the convenience of a CSM. I love using mine every chance that I get to do so. Looks like a good time to try your hand at some woodworking. Good luck.


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 19, 2007)

sawyerDave said:


> Cheapest way to edge these pieces is to put a straight edge on the board with a couple of clamps, and edge with a handheld circular saw.



Yep, that's how I do it. I have an edge guide that I clamp on which is nothing more than a 1x6 with some tempered hardboard screwed to it that I have cut the hardboard off at saw width. I lay the guide down where it looks best, make the first cut, then either measure to fit the other side on wider boards, or just run it through the tablesaw on thinner boards. I do as much as possible with the Skilsaw since it is safer and faster due to less handling.

Mark


----------



## infomet (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone have video of a CSM in action?


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 19, 2007)

infomet said:


> Does anyone have video of a CSM in action?



I do but I don't know how to get it from the camera to the computer. No, wait a minute, I can do that I can't get the video out of the program that came with the camera to my files on the computer. :computer2:


----------



## flht01 (Feb 19, 2007)

infomet said:


> Does anyone have video of a CSM in action?



If you poke around on the Granberg website you'll find a few video's to watch. Make sure you have high speed, big files.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 19, 2007)

sawyerDave said:


> Cheapest way to edge these pieces is to put a straight edge on the board with a couple of clamps, and edge with a handheld circular saw.



I try and square up cants with the csm before milling into boards with the csm or Ripsaw, so there is no sapwood and bark to mess with later. However on small stuff less than 12-14 inches you do waste a bunch of good wood doing that, so I too just mill through and through on those and edge later. I also use a handheld circular saw, but no strait edge, just follow the edge freehand. Thus my edged boards don't always have an exact strait edge on them, but that doesn't matter to me as I square them up S4S in the shop with a jointer and planer after they are dry and I'm ready to use them. Sometimes I snap a chalk line on the board for the circular saw to follow, but most times it's easier just to freehand. I clamp the inside edge of the board to the horses and rip one side, flip over and do the other. Lot of extra work and mess to clean up doing that though, and I almost always wish I had just squared the log up when milling, being as careful as I can to not slab off to much good heartwood in the process. In the end you spend more time trimming than you would have squaring them up before milling into boards.


----------



## smitty12 (Feb 20, 2007)

go to granberg.com to see a csm in action.


----------



## smitty12 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info woodshop. I am going to edge all those boards next week. This is my first real milling job so Im learning everything. Now Im all worried about the drying process. I see that I'm going to have to replace all of my stickers as I just cut up the green wood for that use. Apparantly that a nono...need to use dry stickers. I also didnt get to seal the ends so I need to do that too...maybe Lowes isnt charging too much for hardwood!!


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 20, 2007)

Smitty12,

CSMilling is a lot of work. However, Lowes DOES charge too much for hardwood, and they usually only carry red oak, poplar and maybe maple - all of which are available in dimensional sizes only, i.e. 5-1/2 w x 3/4" thick. That's one advantage of rough sawn lumber - you can get it in any size you need - but you have to have a jointer and planer to use it.

Like Woodshop, I mill my logs into cants first. That way all of the boards coming off are edged and consistent width. This leaves the bark in the woods and makes stacking easier. Woodshop pointed out that this wastes wood on smaller logs. With a Logosol M7 or Woodworkers Mill, the outer slabs can be put back on the mill for edging, and a board can be milled from it. I did this just yesterday on some soft maple.

For those looking for a chainsaw mill video, check out the Logosol website as well: http://www.logosol.com

Ted


----------



## woodshop (Feb 20, 2007)

TedChristiansen said:


> Woodshop pointed out that this wastes wood on smaller logs. With a Logosol M7 or Woodworkers Mill, the outer slabs can be put back on the mill for edging, and a board can be milled from it. I did this just yesterday on some soft maple.


Yes, I do the same of course. If my slab has enough heartwood still left in it, I usually lay it bark down right on top of the cant it came from (just flip it over after the cut) and I make a run down it with the Ripsaw to slice off a board. On large logs like 36inch dia, that slab usually yields 2 or 3 nice boards that way. In that case though, I usually take a chainsaw and freehand trim the sides to width first so my bandsaw blade doesn't have to go through that bark. With my 365 and a sharp chain that goes pretty quick, almost as fast as I can "walk" it down the slab. 

As Ted says... the icing on the cake with milling is you get custom milled lumber. Try and get 12/4 oak at a big box, they don't even carry it. Want quartersawn? Unless you are good buddies with a local sawmill, you will have to pay top dollar at a lumber retailer. OR, you can spend a Sat morning in the woods, or somebodies back yard... and mill your own, and burn some calories at the same time.


----------



## Addison (Feb 21, 2007)

*hmmm*

i think if you go to there site an sign up on there mailing list they send you a video an other goodies


----------



## nellump (Mar 4, 2007)

*Skillmill*

Hi Guys,

I am the new Skillmill Project Administrator at Peterson Global Sales. I have only been in the job for about a month, so I am very new to this game.

I have been browsing through the forum for a few weeks now and have found it very informative. I thought it was time to take the next step and actually get involved rather than spectate from a distance. 

Part of my job is to deal with any enquiries we receive regarding the Skillmill, so if any of you guys out there have any questions please send them to me at [email protected] and I will do my best to answer them for you. 

And yes, you can also request an info pack to be sent to your home address, which includes a brochure and DVD.

cheers:


----------



## flht01 (Mar 4, 2007)

nellump said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am the new Skillmill Project Administrator at Peterson Global Sales.
> ...
> ...



Welcome to the site, *nellump* Always glad to see mill rep's participating 

Site members beware, that Peterson CD will leave subliminal messages dancing around in your head. (Hi-Lo tracks, wpf, doublecutting, gotta-have-one, etc...) Gotta watch it handle really big logs to get an appreciation


----------



## nellump (Mar 4, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Welcome to the site, *nellump* Always glad to see mill rep's participating
> 
> Site members beware, that Peterson CD will leave subliminal messages dancing around in your head. (Hi-Lo tracks, wpf, doublecutting, gotta-have-one, etc...) Gotta watch it handle really big logs to get an appreciation



Thanks flht01,

Yeah, the Cd is great, must be watched by all, get in quick to order one. opcorn:


----------

